# How to box up and ship a compound bow?



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

I have listed a bow in the classifieds that I want to sell. Where do you guys get boxes for shipping? I figured I would ship USPS (lower 48). Any idea how much that usually costs?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

I get bow boxes from my dealer, they just throw them away. I use fedex for shipping and if you insure it for 500 or more they require a signature for delivery, usually costs me around 20-24 bucks depending on were it's going.


----------



## Michigander2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

I shipped an Old Bear white tail Hunter to a member here .I used a Bowtech Box from an Old Glory .Opened Up Both ends and stuffed the Bow in and taped the snot Out of it.

Got the Box from My dealer . Cost me like 30 Bucks to ship it to California Parcel Post..


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

USPS usually costs more then the other options, I usually use UPS usually ends up around 25 bucks.

I use an old bow box (i make sure it's long enough that the cams have space at the ends so that if it is dropped it won't ground out on cams) and wrap and tape bubble wrap or rags around the cams and fill the rest of the box with packing peanuts or newspaper then make sure i insure it for the selling price.


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Home Depot has boxes also around 10 bucks and i have never paid more then 30.00 to ship via UPS with insurance ?


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

hrchdog said:


> I get bow boxes from my dealer, they just throw them away. I use fedex for shipping and if you insure it for 500 or more they require a signature for delivery, usually costs me around 20-24 bucks depending on were it's going.


Bill,
Please consider FedEx when shipping a bow as suggested in this post. I have shipped bows with several companies and they have provided the best service available. When I have shipped half the way across the country I usually pay about 20-25 depending on how much insurance I want to put against the bow...and I do insure the bow for at least the buyers cost. The delivery is very quick...usually within 3 days and tracking information is very reliable. And, get a bow box from the local pro shop as they do throw them out. Hope this helps. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Great advice. Thanks to all.

Bill


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Bill. I also use bubble wrap to put around all areas of contact with the box. Then I wrap the entire bow with bubble wrap as well. 

From there I stuff as much news paper as I can get into the box just as a back up. 

So far I've been lucky but I always purchase more insurance than what the bow would cost to replace it. 

Good luck.

Skeet.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Can't beat USPS. I think their rates are competitive and delivery is prompt. I shipped a bow to Finland and it was at his house in a week!
Live everyone else has said, stop by your local dealer and ask for one of their boxes that their going to throw away and pack it tight with newspaper on the top and bottom.


----------

